# Tutorial Bulletin Board [updated 3 Oct 09]



## Janice (Jun 9, 2006)

The Tutorial forum Moderator is *LMD84*​ 
Thank you for participating in our community by posting your tutorial. Every tutorial you post has value to the people who frequent this forum. Many rely on your tutorials to help them improve their own application skills or for new inspiration. I appreciate the time every contributor to this forum takes to create and publish their tutorial.

	This is a developing forum, the guidelines we ask you to follow at this point are:



 If you are posting your tutorial as a link, the link must be directly to the landing page of the tutorial.  
 If a staff member reviews your thread and your images no longer appear your tutorial will be removed. 
 Please post Youtube video tutorials in the Video Tutorials forum exclusively. 
 Enter our monthly Tutorial Contest if you wish to win prizes. 
 
There may be future guidelines added as the forum grows. This thread will be updated with them if there are additions.

	A note from the Staff:

	Please, please, please pick an image host where your images will be online and viewable for the entirety of your Tutorials life on Specktra.Net. It's very frustrating to open a tutorial and the images no longer work. Please be considerate of this.

	You can use the Specktra.Net Gallery to host your tutorial images. This is the best way to host your tutorial images.

	The forum software we utilize does allow images to be attached to your message. To do this:

	Post Reply > Additional Options > Manage Attachments

	This will upload them to Specktra's server for you.


----------



## JULIA (Dec 29, 2006)

www.tinypic.com is a great site to host your images :]


----------



## user79 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: A note to read before you post your Tutorial*

I like to host at www.photobucket.com

If you register with your email address, you can move files, create folder, etc. Remember, if you move a file on a server, the url to the image will no longer be the same so make sure to update the tutorial with the correct url.


----------



## pheonix phire (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Tutorial Bulletin Board [updated 1/25/07]*

i have a question..do we HAVE to put video tuts in the video forum? i just watched quite a few video tuts on the general tut forum..and if we don't HAVE to..wouldn't you save bandwidth if you just had one tut forum?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Tutorial Bulletin Board [updated 1/25/07]*

Yes, video tutorials belong in the Video Tutorial forum.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Tutorial Bulletin Board [updated 1/25/07]*

Sorry bout that, I will move these guys


----------



## pheonix phire (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Tutorial Bulletin Board [updated 1/25/07]*

ok thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------

